# Mummified Inca maiden



## Allegra (Sep 8, 2007)

Amazed? Sad?

BBC NEWS | Americas | Mummified Inca maiden wows crowds :

*"A mummy of an Inca girl, described as "perfect" by the archaeologists who found her in 1999, has gone on display for the first time in Argentina. *
......
The remains of the girl, who was 15 when she died, were found in an icy pit on top of a volcano in the Andes, along with a younger boy and girl. Researchers believe they were sacrificed by the Incas 500 years ago."


----------



## Talysia (Sep 8, 2007)

I was amazed when I saw this.  To think that her body would be preserved so well is astounding, and yet the circumstances of her death are very sad.  Still, it gives us a fascinating insight into the era.


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, she is incredibly well preserved, if you look at the enlargement. As for the concerns and anger of the tribes... well, my response is that I, too, hope they show respect, but I would urge that such things are a good way to build a bridge of understanding between the past and the present in order to create such respect....


----------



## Esioul (Sep 26, 2007)

Is that the Lullaico girl? I find her quite creepy, she is so well preserved. The circumstances in which she and many other Inca chidlren died though is very sad (human sacrifice). Apparently it was regarded as an honour, but I can't help thinking it must have been horrible and terrifying.


----------



## jackokent (Sep 26, 2007)

I went to see the Juanita ice maiden in Arequipa in Peru a while back and it was really creepy just looking at her through the glass.  At the time it was getting quite late and for a while there was no one else in the room.  It was quite disturbing.  Some bits of her perfectly perserved and the materials she wore still had colours.  This girl looks even more perfect. 

when you consider the last journy of these sacrificial girls, battling up the freezing mountain to be put to death it certainly gives you the shivers.  What an ordeal.  I can't really comprehend it.  Wonder how many more there are out there.


----------

